# Senior Dogs



## SifuPhil (Nov 21, 2012)

We're not the only ones to get aches and pains - our four-legged companions grow old along with us.

Luckily *there are a few places* where our canine friends can have shelter, food and love in their last days. Check to see if there's a shelter / rescue group near you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2013)

It's nice to have places like that around for folks who need them, thanks.  This was my boy Gunter (St. Schnauzer), before he went to the rainbow bridge at the age of 14+ years.  He had strokes, kidney issues, etc.  I always got a kick out of this pic, because he appears so angry. :love_heart:  I think of that expression from the TV show "Different Strokes", "What you talkin' about Willis??".


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 24, 2013)

All creatures we abide with deserve extra care all throughout their lives but especially as they get older. Good to know that there are folks doing this. Thanks for the remider!


----------

